
Hyperspace Might Exist [pdf] - Russell91
http://russellsbstewart.com/hyperspace.pdf
======
slater
From the info.txt in the same directory:

"Please note that the information theory paper is only up for academic fraud
reasons on behalf of Stanford, which did not get my permission to de facto
remove me from the paper without making significant contributions."

[http://russellsbstewart.com/info.txt](http://russellsbstewart.com/info.txt)

Sounds a bit axe-grind-y? What's the story there?

